# CubingUSA New Jersey Championship 2018 on November 17 - 18, 2018 in Atlantic City, New...



## Leon Schmidtchen (Jul 12, 2018)

The CubingUSA New Jersey Championship 2018 will take place on November 17 - 18, 2018 in Atlantic City, New Jersey, United States. Check out the CubingUSA New Jersey Championship 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

